# Australian government defends changes to 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has hit out at critics of its plans to tighten the popular 457 visa programme which is the most used route for temporary skilled workers from overseas. Immigration Minister Brendan O'Connor issued a statement saying that it is not true that the changes will hurt businesses by making them consider training and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian government defends changes to 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

